# Goodbye 2009



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As we say goodbye to 2009 and welcome in 2010 I would like to say thank you for all your contributions and look forward to seeing you all in the New Year.
A very happy and prosperous new year to you all

Maiden xxx:clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> As we say goodbye to 2009 and welcome in 2010 I would like to say thank you for all your contributions and look forward to seeing you all in the New Year.
> A very happy and prosperous new year to you all
> 
> Maiden xxx:clap2:


And wishing you also all the best for 2010.
Let's hope it's a great year for all of us 

xx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A good and healthy new year to all expats whoever, where ever.


----------

